# Dining recommendations -- Barcelona and Madrid?



## pwrshift (May 16, 2009)

My daughter is taking a Rick Steves of Barcelona and Madrid - 4 nites in B and 3 in M. She'll be kept busy touring every day of course, but 4 of the nights they are on their own for DINNER ... any suggestions in the downtown part of those two cities?

http://tours.ricksteves.com/tours09/product.cfm/rurl/code/BAM09/195

Brian


----------



## ScoopKona (May 17, 2009)

Do what the locals do: get a little nosh (and beer or wine, usually beer) at any of the dozens of tapas places along La Rambla. There was one in particular that we liked, across the street from the Citidines Hotel on the 100 block -- inexpensive beer and nibbles. We'd spend 1/2 hour there every night.

There's good paella to be had as well -- just find a place full of locals, with a menu that hasn't been translated into english. 

There's a great market on the Rambla, can't miss it. Pick up some Iberico ham, bread and cava for the train trip. We always had some jamon, queso and vino (usually a red) in our backpack for "emergency picnics"

http://www.boqueria.info/Eng/index.php

Warning, though, we encountered bedbugs on the train from Barcelona to Madrid.


----------



## silvib (May 21, 2009)

Barcelona: In a side street just of Las Ramblas, is a wonderful restaurant called Los Caracoles, full of atmosphere and great food.  If she's having dinner, she needs to eat late to get the best of the atmosphere.  Dinner at 6:00 doesn't exist ..
Madrid:  Years' ago we ate at a well known restaurant that I think was called Botin - excellent.  Either way, she won't need to look far to eat extremely well in both cities.


----------

